# Act now!  Buy a piece of Uranus!



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.buyuranus.com/



:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 26, 2004)

Too funny...


----------



## qizmoduis (Mar 26, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> http://www.buyuranus.com/
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:




That's crap.  I already own the entire planet and I certainly haven't given anyone permission to sell off any parcels.

 %-}


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2004)

qizmoduis said:
			
		

> That's crap.  I already own the entire planet and I certainly haven't given anyone permission to sell off any parcels.
> 
> %-}


Permission or not there's always someone who wants a piece of Uranus. :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 30, 2004)

Maybe you, but I don't want a piece of his anus!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Maybe you, but I don't want a piece of his anus!


Now THAT was just wrong! :moon:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 31, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Now THAT was just wrong! :moon:


 You said it!!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 31, 2004)

For those of you old enough,Remember a movie back in the seveties named "The Groove Tube"? There were several commercials in it from "Uranus Corperation"


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 31, 2004)

The seventies.........let's see, the decade before I was born.....nope, don't remember!


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 1, 2004)

The Starship Enterprise and toilet paper are the same as they both go to uranus to wipe out Klingons.

David


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 1, 2004)

my brother sent them an email asking if he can buy a piece with a crack in it.

I told him that was just foul.  :boing2:


----------



## ob2c (Apr 23, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Remember a movie back in the seveties named "The Groove Tube"? There were several commercials in it from "Uranus Corperation"



The only movie I think I laughed the whole way through, start to finish!

"A bit of this amazing substance goes into everything we make!"

"After many years and millions of dollars studying the problems of our polluted environment, we here at Uranus Corporation have come up with... this commercial!"


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 23, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> The Starship Enterprise and toilet paper are the same as they both go to uranus to wipe out Klingons.
> 
> David






that was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------

